# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  ساخت yml و generate entity (فوری)

## abtin021

با سلام  خدمت همه دوستان 

من می خوام doctrine 2 رو داخل zend 1  استفاده کنم در مورد نصبش هم هر چی سرچ کردم فقط lib هارو اد می کنی و اوکی میشه ولی با ساخت فایل yml مشکل داشتم در بیشتر قسمت ها دیدم که جدول هارو با نرم افزار orm desigener 2 می سازن و بعد فایل yml رو خود نرم افزار generate  می کنه به هر حال من فایل yml رو خودم دستی نوشتم و داخل net beans هم اون رو آبی و بدون خطا نمایش میده اما مطمئن نیستم درسته.

به هر حال بعد از این مرحله وقتی روی یک پروژه کلیک راست می کنی zend command>run command رو می زنی یک صفحه باز میشه که لیست command ها رو داره و من برای ساخت entity هام بر اسا yml نیاز به command  zf.bat generate model from yml entity دارم ولی تو لیست command ها نیستش لطفاً کمک کنید خیلی گیر کردم ...  :ناراحت:

----------

